# my gorgeous baby bella



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

here she is, amazing little thing,








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

harrys_mum said:


> here she is, amazing little thing,


Lovely looking kitten, where is her half face? Suggestion for lots of picture rather use attachments.

I see harry loves his new sister.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwwwwwwww she is adorable :001_wub:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: what breed is she??


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: what breed is she??


Michelle said she looked like a ragdoll. She is apparently a rescue kitten if I remember right or was that the last kitten before that.

She got so jealous after seeing my kittens over the last year she got the kitten bug and got herself one.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

dont know, like your opinions, just got her from a friend of a relative. who cares, isnt she gorgeous,
michellex


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

harrys_mum said:


> dont know, like your opinions, just got her from a friend of a relative. who cares, isnt she *gorgeous*,
> michellex


Nope she's not I will take her off your hands :lol:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwww she is so beautiful


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought she looked like a Ragdoll too - whatever breed she is she is adorable :001_tt1:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

she's not a ragdoll but she is gorgeous all the same


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

bella is a he, had my doubts,
trying to think of a good name for him now. still havent got another female in my male dominated house, haha.
michelle x


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

harrys_mum said:


> bella is a he, had my doubts,
> trying to think of a good name for him now. still havent got another female in my male dominated house, haha.
> michelle x


How about the name Ari and you can call him bella

Remember my black & white cat Chloe was male with a females name


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

harrys_mum said:


> bella is a he, had my doubts,
> trying to think of a good name for him now. still havent got another female in my male dominated house, haha.
> michelle x


:lol: Oh in that case HE is adorable :001_tt1:

How about Beau


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

got to name him, any ideas,
list them please, need to have one today i think,
michelle x


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

bella is now button.
michelle x


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

harrys_mum said:


> bella is now button.
> michelle x


lol call him bella. Cats don't care if their name is a female/male name.

Chloe came to me when I called him by name


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww there he is :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww he is gorgeous, very cute._


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks for your replies, i knew i shouldnt have come on the cat section, just made me gooey seeing all your cats.
im so loving my beautiful baby button.
michelle x


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

gorgeous kitty:001_tt1:

Like the name Button too...cute as a button.


----------



## DiscoRia (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow, she has the most amazing little face!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

he. 
michelle x


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

harrys_mum said:


> he.
> michelle x


I still suggest keeping his name the same. Buttons is a cliche yet Bella is a nice unique name not used that often.

Call him belly as a nickname to make him more masculine

My next cat is going to be Bella


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

cant now, my son whose cat it really is, and my hubby wanted button after jenson button cos they love motor racing. i wanted bella when we thought it was a boy after bella in twilight cos i love the film.

hes not frightened of anything, he has just started to pounce on harry and swipe him, poor harry hes the softest calmest dog in the world.
so button has had a couple of tellings off this morning.
he is so affectionate too, 
its real weird if you pick him up and put him on his back on the palm of your hand he goes into a trance and falls asleep straight away. weird, wondered if anyone had this before with their kittens. quick way of getting him to sleep.
michelle x


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

harrys_mum said:


> cant now, my son whose cat it really is, and my hubby wanted button after jenson button cos they love motor racing. i wanted bella when we thought it was a boy after bella in twilight cos i love the film.
> 
> hes not frightened of anything, he has just started to pounce on harry and swipe him, poor harry hes the softest calmest dog in the world.
> so button has had a couple of tellings off this morning.
> ...


Well I hope you get your own female kitten for yourself so you can call it bella 

Why don't you get yourself a kitten, since they will keep each other busy and out of your space meaning less scratching 

They always start off quiet .


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ones enough, poor harry this morning, button pounces on him and punches him, harry is so laid back and quiet dog, wouldnt hurt a fly and he is a little frightened of him at the moment. we told him to growl and sort him out this morning.
well button is daniel and my cat considering im the one who is looking after the little devil.
michelle x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

wow she such a cutie pie.


----------

